# Black Bishop Calls For All Christians To Leave Democratic Party



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Black Bishop Calls For All Christians To Leave Democratic Party

Bishop Earl Walker Jackson Sr. (E.W. Jackson) has issued a plea for all Christians to leave the Democratic Party.

Like Barack Obama, Jackson is a graduate of Harvard Law School. Unlike Obama, Jackson served in the U.S. Marine Corps and knows what it really means to serve your country. Following law school, he was a practicing attorney for 15 years in Boston. During his time in Boston, he served as chaplain for the Boston Red Sox for 5 years and as a Protestant chaplain for the Boston fire department. He was involved with The Samaritan Project to help churches that had been damaged by arson. In 1998, Jackson was ordained as a bishop and head of Exodus Faith Ministries in Chesapeake, Virginia.

Read more: http://godfatherpolitics.com/6683/black-bishop-calls-for-all-christians-to-leave-democratic-party/#ixzz24FJIVfYm


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

AMEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

mtc said:


> How long till the racists come out calling him names?


Uncle Tom......count on it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Refreshing to see someone who thinks with their brain, not with their skin color. Well done, sir.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Refreshing to see someone who thinks with their brain, not with their skin color. Well done, sir.


There are more than you think, the Tea Party has West plus Alton Lavallis speak at their meetings all the time. He wrote that MUST HAVE book( if only for ammo when arguing with libtards about race and parties) Myth And Hypicropsy Exposed Why 90% of Blacks Vote Democrat. Hes a member of Mensa, and goes over hundreds of things ( R )s have done for African Americans, its mind blowing. As with any Black that goes against the (D) s they come out in full force against them, its like a bucket of crabs, when one attempts to crawl out the others pull him back in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

If you're a true Christian, it's impossible to refute any of his points.

For the record, I identify as Protestant, although I almost never go to church except for weddings and funerals. However, I consider myself a Christian, and try to live my life to Christian ideals, I just don't find the need to go to a building once a week and have someone lecture me about how to live my life.


----------

